# Change location for catalog won't stick



## Mdelrossi (Nov 14, 2017)

Operating System:Mac os x 10.11.6
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):1.01

When I change the location to another drive, Lightroom cc still puts the catalog in my user folder. 
Even When I manually move the Catalog to the external drive and launch by double clicking. Lightroom starts to move the photos back into my user folder. 
Whats the problem?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 14, 2017)

You can set the local storage location of the images in the preferences.


----------



## Mdelrossi (Nov 14, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> You can set the local storage location of the images in the preferences.


Been there done that, restarted, shutdown nothing seems to work.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 14, 2017)

Like I said: You can set the location of the local image storage in the preferences. That should stick. I'm not sure if you can store the Lightroom Library file anywhere else than the default location. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## Mdelrossi (Nov 14, 2017)

I did that.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 14, 2017)

So what are we talking about? Are the *images* not stored in the location you set in the preferences, or does Lightroom CC create the *library* in the default location again?


----------



## Mdelrossi (Nov 14, 2017)

Library. thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 14, 2017)

That's probably by design then.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 15, 2017)

Yep, CC can only move originals to another drive. The Library has to be on the boot drive, at least at this time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_P (Nov 17, 2017)

So the library has to be on the boot drive?  This is a big problem.  On my desktop I have a small C:\ SSD 64GB and another internal drive D:\ HD 2TB.  My migration kept failing with the error: "Note enough space on main volume, Lightroom CC needs enough space (106.68 GB on Windows) to store previews and catalog info."  I even have Lightroom CC installed on my D:\.  As you can see the required space is more than the size of my C:\ drive.  Is there any kind of work around other than updating my SSD drive?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 17, 2017)

You could try this: move the library to another disk, and then make a symbolic link (not a shortcut) to that library and place it in the default location. Make sure the symbolic link has the exact same name as the original library, including the exact same extension. Lightroom Classic can be fooled with this trick, so perhaps Lightroom CC can too.


----------



## paul schefz (Jan 26, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yep, CC can only move originals to another drive. The Library has to be on the boot drive, at least at this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i am confused about this and adobe tech support couldn't really help either...
i would like to back up all originals (a mirror copy of my cloud) on an external HD....i would want my library to remain on my internal SSD, to be able to work anywhere, away from the external HD just the way i am doing right now....
i can only set one location in the prefs, if i set this to external HD, adobe says LR CC will ask for the library if that external HD is not connected, which would mean the library is not stored on the boot drive....adobe says that the library/previews are stored in the cloud and synced back, opened from the every time i open LR CC....
adobe also says that only the new files added AFTER i set that location to the external HD and check the "keep originals local" box will be added to that location....if i work away from that external HD (travel,...) this files will also not be added....
i already posted a feature request on adobe to add a real back up function.....add a second location/path in the prefs...one for the local library the way it is now and one for a real local back up mirroring the cloud on my external HD (syncing whenever it is plugged in and making sure all originals actually are stored locally as well as in the cloud)....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2018)

paul schefz said:


> i am confused about this and adobe tech support couldn't really help either...



Paul, welcome to the forums. I see you posted this before we finished our conversation in the Adobe U2U forum last night, so hopefully you're no longer confused?

Let me know if you still need something clarifying.


----------



## paul schefz (Jan 27, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Paul, welcome to the forums. I see you posted this before we finished our conversation in the Adobe U2U forum last night, so hopefully you're no longer confused?
> 
> Let me know if you still need something clarifying.


well i posted again on the adobe forum.....
and so far the process is still not clear to me....
LR CC is syncing my entire library, not sure why? maybe going through to find out which originals to download to my local back up location? it has been at it overnight, it does not look right now like anything has been downloaded but maybe it will just take some time to set everything up correctly.....100000+ files....
i have 150mbps up and down....i don't really see much network traffic at all and the external HD (with the designated location for the originals) has to spin up every time i access it....
adobe tech support is useless because they don't seem to really know what is going on and it is hard to find out where they are correct and where they are not.....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2018)

If you click on the Cloud icon, top right, it should tell you what it's doing. In the LRCC preferences, I assume you selected the option to store a copy of all originals locally, but have you done the same for Smart Previews as well?
If you have more than 100k images already uploaded to the cloud, then when you then check the option to store them locally, I'd expect to see it start syncing that number. The only thing unexpected is that you're not seeing any signs of network activity or any activity on the external HD, which might indicate something has stuck during sync.


----------



## paul schefz (Jan 27, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> If you click on the Cloud icon, top right, it should tell you what it's doing. In the LRCC preferences, I assume you selected the option to store a copy of all originals locally, but have you done the same for Smart Previews as well?
> If you have more than 100k images already uploaded to the cloud, then when you then check the option to store them locally, I'd expect to see it start syncing that number. The only thing unexpected is that you're not seeing any signs of network activity or any activity on the external HD, which might indicate something has stuck during sync.


it says syncing...more then 100K....and pretty much ever thumb has a little blue icon bottom right saying "downloading" but as of right now, it does not seem to download anything.....
i will let it run for another day and see then....but it seems like it is stuck somewhere...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2018)

And what about the Smart Previews, have you selected that option as well?


----------



## paul schefz (Jan 27, 2018)

I did not check the smart preview box....a little worried about filling up my internal SSD...would it make a difference for the originals getting downloaded?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 28, 2018)

No, if anything it would slow things down as you'd be downloading even more data. I was just checking to make sure that you hadn't checked it.


----------



## paul schefz (Jan 28, 2018)

the good news today is that the files are downloading now, should be done in a few days....
the bad news is that the sync was definitely stuck and only started up after several restarts and no real indication of anything being wrong....
i read the post about smart previews yesterday and checked the box (requiring a LR restart), i later moved the mbp and HD to a different location in the house (LR restart), read the latest post and un checked the smart previews box(restart), moved it again this morning (restart), and at that point the network started showing topped out upload speeds, checked LR and the external HD and files were being added....but for that whole time before, there was no indication that anything was wrong, anything was being prepared.....no progress report to give any indication of what was going on....other then "syncing xxx files" and the little blue icon lower right on each thumbnail showing "downloading" but again no sign of anything actually happening and nothing actually happening....


----------

